
Sorry, but we can’t fantasize our way out of this mess - johnshades
https://www.fastcompany.com/90247038/sorry-but-we-cant-fantasize-our-way-out-of-this-mess
======
octosphere
We need to think exponentially if we are to make sense of the future.
Currently we use our linear brain to think. Also drastically improving the
bandwidth of our brain's interaction with technology needs to happen soon. I
want to be able to simply think a Google search query and have the results in
near-realtime inside my own mind as opposed to appearing on a screen.

